# screenwriting mfa in Vancouver?



## laytonw5 (May 31, 2009)

hey guys,

I just posted a week or so ago asking about the difference between the film schools I'm looking at LA.

Based on what I've learned, I think I've decided not to apply to LMU, but now I'm interested in looking at a few schools in Vancouver.

So does anyone know of any good screenwriting grad programs in Vancouver, and how difficult it is for American students to get in/afford them?

Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sophiedog (May 31, 2009)

Hey laytonw5, 
Good news is that it shouldn't be harder for American students/international to get into a school in Vancouver or any other Canadian university/school. As for funds, international students do pay up to 3 times what a Canadian student does, BUT it is still less expensive for an American to go to a Canadian school. For ex, undergrad tuition in Canada is generally from $4,000 to $6,000 per year. Even if you're paying 3 times more, it's still less expensive (unless maybe you're at a state school in the US). 
The bad news is there are not really amazing film schools in Vancouver. The film industry there is growing though, 3rd biggest after LA and NYC. If you do look at Vancouver schools, I would personally stay away from Vancouver Film School (which is more than $18 gs a year even for Canadians). Maybe look at Langara or Capilano College. University of British Columbia does have an MFA film/screenwriting program but is VERY SMALL, like admits 4 people a year small, and doesn't run consistently. Last year I don't believe they even ran the program (restructuring). 
Good luck!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 6, 2010)

kind of a late response, but just in case you're wondering, york university is a top program (cilect.com) and has an MFA in screenwriting. i believe it is in vancouver. i'll be applying for fall 2010.


----------



## sophiedog (Jan 6, 2010)

York University is actually in Toronto, but not right in the city, it's in North York and not a good location (right next to the worst ghetto). BUt lots of students, mainly undergrad however. Honestly there is not a great selection of film schools in Canada.


----------

